

hAzzleJS: fast, faster, fastest, hAzzleJS is here NOW - fixjs
https://github.com/hazzlejs/hAzzleJS

======
kflash
hAzzleJS are now true to ECMA-5 to 7, and completly supports native
Javascript, and polify pre-ECMA 7.
[https://github.com/hazzlejs/hAzzleJS](https://github.com/hazzlejs/hAzzleJS)

